# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Jay Cutler Wins 3 In A Row

## calidude

He is going to sweep this year!!
Cutler Cruises To Third Straight Victory

March 7, 2003 - San Francisco, CA

What was hyped to be the "Battle of the Bay" turned out to be another no contest. One week from his repeat victory at the Arnold Classic, Cutler stepped on stage in San Francisco to capture his third straight title of the season. 

Jay's third contest of the year came with the same results as the previous two: an unanimous victory. Coming in 10 lbs. heavier then the prior week, Jay stepped on stage the biggest and best he has looked all year.

As Cutler's fans will have noticed, each of the three shows that Jay has won this year he has done so with three distintive looks. Cutler explains that this was intentional as these contests have allowed him to gauge what he thought would be the best package to bring to the Olympia.

Does Jay have enough left in him to come in at his all time best at the O? Will competing in three contests this year hinder Jay's changes in Vegas? What look will Jay bring? According to the champ Jay says that he has plenty of gas left to go all that way at the O and he plans to step on stage and claim the title that escaped him in 2001.



2003 San Francisco Pro Invitational- Top Five 
1. Jay Cutler
2. Chris Cormier
3. Dexter Jackson
4. Melvin Anthony
5. Troy Alves



 :Strong Smiley:

----------


## palme

Arent there any pics from this show? I cant find any  :Frown:

----------


## calidude

my avatar is the only one i found.

----------


## ZachG_85

> _Originally posted by calidude_ 
> *my avatar is the only one i found.*


I'm pretty sure your avator is from the AC.

I can see a few letters behind Jay "RN" and "AS" which I believe are from aRNold clASsic.

----------


## GRIPS

JAY USED TO TRAIN AT THE GYM I GO TO THE YEAR HE PLACED 2ND IN THE MR. O. I'VE SEEN HIM TIP A SCALE AT 305LBS. RIGHT BEFORE HE STARTED CUTTING UP FOR THE SHOW. I'D SAY HE A COOL GUY AND WHEN HE HADD THE TIME HE ANSEWER QUESTION ABOUT LIFTING. TOO BAD HE MOVED TO LAS VEGAS. GOOD LUCK TO YOU JAY LIKE YOU NEED IT.

----------


## painintheazz

He is tearing it up. Hopefully he can still keep up the momentum for the Mr. O. Still a long time away though. Hopefully he will take sometime off from the comps before the O and come in really strong, I don't want to see him get burnt out.

Pain

----------


## calidude

i talked to him a few times last month and he thinks he will sweep.

I got the avatar from his website under the San Fran article

----------


## ZachG_85

I think the Jay could pull off the O. Ronnie's been proven beatable now, and Jay's got more momentum than anyone. Plus now he's signed with Weider, so you do the math.

----------


## sherpa27

the weider "luck" will put him over the edge.......See ya at the masters Ronnie
HAHA

----------


## calidude

Ronnie has been with weider for years so this year it WILL be about TALENT and not being grandfathered in.

----------

